

Ask HN: Suggestions for a current /etc/hosts DNS blacklist? - arh68

I am looking for a simple UNIX solution to blocking connections to ad servers.  I am trying to minimize useless bandwidth usage, among other things.  I have used Adblock+, Ghostery etc before but I&#x27;m looking for a simple, &#x2F;etc&#x2F;hosts-based solution.  Of course, keeping a blacklist up-to-date is a small challenge.  I have found:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;winhelp2002.mvps.org&#x2F;hosts.htm<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pgl.yoyo.org&#x2F;adservers&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;StevenBlack&#x2F;hosts<p>StevenBlack&#x27;s repo looks most promising, as it combines various sources, but I was curious if any HNers had better suggestions.  Do you use a &#x2F;etc&#x2F;hosts blacklist?  When was the last time it was updated?  How many hosts does it block?
======
MichaelCrawford
I'm not concerned with ads, exactly, but with analytics. That is I'm
completely cool to look at an ad, provided it doesn't look back at me.

    
    
       127.0.0.1 www.google-analytics.com
       127.0.0.1 ssl.google-analytics.com
       127.0.0.1 www.hosted-pixel.com
    

I've got some more I'll dig them up - they're on my other computer.

------
ttctciyf
I've seen this mentioned in a few places:
[http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/)

